# Flour



## LadyCook61 (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that I have 50 lb bag of Bread flour and 50 lb bag of AP , that is going to keep me busy .  With cooler weather coming , I tend to do more baking .  Both flours are unbleached ,  I've found bleached flour to have an off taste in my baked goods, hubby even noticed it in the bread and he doesn't have sensitive taste buds.


----------



## Aria (Aug 20, 2008)

*That's a LOT of Flour*

Where will you store it?   AND you will be BAKING.  I usually purchase many flours from a Co-op or Health Food Store ..Bulk.  NEVER 50 pounds.
WOW.   Keep us posted.  Aria


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 20, 2008)

Aria said:


> Where will you store it? AND you will be BAKING. I usually purchase many flours from a Co-op or Health Food Store ..Bulk. NEVER 50 pounds.
> WOW. Keep us posted. Aria


 
I buy large food safe containers and store it in the laundry room. I put some flour in smaller containers in the kitchen and refill it from the larger container as needed. I bake breads and other things for hubby and me and also to give away. I like experimenting with different recipes. 

LC


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 20, 2008)

I like to buy large quantities of flour, too. I always freeze it for 24 hrs. before packaging it up, to make sure there are no free "flying proteins" in it!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2008)

marigene said:


> I like to buy large quantities of flour, too. I always freeze it for 24 hrs. before packaging it up, to make sure there are no free "flying proteins" in it!


 

Good idea.  I heard you should freeze for 72 hours to kill the uninvited guests.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 21, 2008)

marigene said:


> I like to buy large quantities of flour, too. I always freeze it for 24 hrs. before packaging it up, to make sure there are no free "flying proteins" in it!



With the price of meat you're turning down free protien? It'll cook out and you'll never even know it was there.

Seriously, though, I buy 20# of bread and 20# of AP flour in 5# bags, and just keep it in the pantry in zip-lock bags. I go through it fast enough that I don't worry about it going bad.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 21, 2008)

JoeV said:


> With the price of meat you're turning down free protien? It'll cook out and you'll never even know it was there.
> 
> Seriously, though, I buy 20# of bread and 20# of AP flour in 5# bags, and just keep it in the pantry in zip-lock bags. I go through it fast enough that I don't worry about it going bad.


 
do you use bleached or unbleached ?  I couldn't find unbleached flour in 20# bags which is why I ended up buying the 50 # ones online.  Sure I could buy the 20# online but I figure I would go thru the flour quickly.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 21, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> do you use bleached or unbleached ?  I couldn't find unbleached flour in 20# bags which is why I ended up buying the 50 # ones online.  Sure I could buy the 20# online but I figure I would go thru the flour quickly.



I buy unbleached flour in 5# bags (AP and Bread flour). I buy 4 bags at a time of each, and keep it in plastic zip lock bags.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I buy unbleached flour in 5# bags (AP and Bread flour). I buy 4 bags at a time of each, and keep it in plastic zip lock bags.


 
thanks , Joe.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 11, 2008)

Went to pick up some rye flour and found that the price went up 35% from $1.68 to $2.28 for 1 lb bag (Bob's Red Mill). I found four bags with the old price on them (kids are too lazy to bend over to change the price on the bottom shelf) and grabbed all of them. Just the other day the AP flour went from $1.78 to $2.28 for a 5 lb bag. I bought 50 lbs before the kid finished changing the prices on the bags. It's getting crazy. 

Joe


----------

